# Help passing Massachusetts journeyman test



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

backstay said:


> Bump


lol ****


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

the person is asking a valid question.
Show some respect,.This is not high school.


----------



## Rickierockit (Aug 26, 2021)

Yes, where in Mass are you guys located? If he had made it to his 4th year as an immigrant with English being the second language then he has won half the battle. Search “hot questions” online and use Mike Holts website for practice questions .... the real trick to the code is knowing how to use the code book .... not KNOWING what’s inside. Just needs to be able to find it. Tell him to focus on the “table of contents” in the front of the book and use the “index” as back up. Use a highlighter and highlight EVERY. SINGLE. ARTICLE. In the book. Go through the book page by page and high light the article. THEN highlight the articles in the table of contents as well. Buy the “tabs” for the code book as well which is completely legal in the test. You can write as much as you want in the code book too. Use the blank pages in the back to write down any “Hot questions” you come across online. Again .... just being familiar with the book is a half the battle. Practice questions ... familiarity with flipping through pages .. so much so that he builds confidence. That’s all it takes. I did my whole apprenticeship in local 103 (Boston) and these are the tactics we used. ALSO .... time management in the test is a big one .... I would recommend at first glance, taking 30 seconds a question to answer what he knows .... THEN move on. After that .... go back and take the ones you skipped. Don’t forget about the Mass amendments! 
Best of luck! Cheers.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I found it helpful to take a weekend test prep class geared towards passing the test. Many of the continuing ed providers (code cycle update classes) offer test prep. It's a good review of code, but the parts I needed help with were the calculations and they will spend some time on that. The testing has changed from when many of us took it with pencil and paper in an auditorium. Now its done on a computer. Still getting any assistance beforehand is key. If he doesn't pass the first time, do it again and again, till he passes. Some people have a tough time with test taking.


----------



## HusbandneedsHELP (12 mo ago)

Rickierockit said:


> Yes, where in Mass are you guys located? If he had made it to his 4th year as an immigrant with English being the second language then he has won half the battle. Search “hot questions” online and use Mike Holts website for practice questions .... the real trick to the code is knowing how to use the code book .... not KNOWING what’s inside. Just needs to be able to find it. Tell him to focus on the “table of contents” in the front of the book and use the “index” as back up. Use a highlighter and highlight EVERY. SINGLE. ARTICLE. In the book. Go through the book page by page and high light the article. THEN highlight the articles in the table of contents as well. Buy the “tabs” for the code book as well which is completely legal in the test. You can write as much as you want in the code book too. Use the blank pages in the back to write down any “Hot questions” you come across online. Again .... just being familiar with the book is a half the battle. Practice questions ... familiarity with flipping through pages .. so much so that he builds confidence. That’s all it takes. I did my whole apprenticeship in local 103 (Boston) and these are the tactics we used. ALSO .... time management in the test is a big one .... I would recommend at first glance, taking 30 seconds a question to answer what he knows .... THEN move on. After that .... go back and take the ones you skipped. Don’t forget about the Mass amendments!
> Best of luck! Cheers.


Thanks!! This is his biggest hurdle( the book)
He gets real confused and it takes him well over 2 mins to understand the question!
He needs to practice, practice! Thanks for all the input.


----------



## HusbandneedsHELP (12 mo ago)

HusbandneedsHELP said:


> Thanks!! This is his biggest hurdle( the book)
> He gets real confused and it takes him well over 2 mins to understand the question!
> He needs to practice, practice! Thanks for all the input.


We live on the northshore( wenham) and I wish we could find someone to guide him and help him become more familiar with the textbook- so it doesn't mess with him the day of the test( he's gets real nervous as well)


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Superman said:


> the person is asking a valid question.
> Show some respect,.This is not high school.


YEAH!


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

HusbandneedsHELP said:


> Hi everyone
> A wife that sees her immigrant husband having a tough time preparing for the Massachusetts journeyman test.
> He's on his 4th year as an apprentice and loves the field. English is a second language for him.
> Any tips/advice on what he can get his hands on for test questions? And a private tutor who can guide him to learn how to use the book for the test?


I was once a Massachusetts journeyman. Hardest part was getting them to let me test. Anyway, hope your husband does well. My recommendation - time management. Bring post-its to mark pages as you’re searching for answers. You end up spending a lot of time passing through pages so bookmarks are essential. Code book tabs are essential. I will never take another test without one of these:








Amazon.com: Tom Henry's Key Word Index Based on The 2020 NEC Code : Office Products


Buy Tom Henry's Key Word Index Based on The 2020 NEC Code: Index Cards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




Use a ringed notebook style code book and put this in front. It’s not always listed as acceptable material but I have never had someone make me take it out. IT IS MUCH BETTER THAN THE NEC INDEX! Bring an Uglies if you can. If you can’t, make sure to write all your formulas on one of the blank pages in the NEC.


----------



## HusbandneedsHELP (12 mo ago)

CoreyOnTheBrink said:


> I was once a Massachusetts journeyman. Hardest part was getting them to let me test. Anyway, hope your husband does well. My recommendation - time management. Bring post-its to mark pages as you’re searching for answers. You end up spending a lot of time passing through pages so bookmarks are essential. Code book tabs are essential. I will never take another test without one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!! I will let him know.
Organization is something he lacks as well 🤣


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

CoreyOnTheBrink said:


> I was once a Massachusetts journeyman. Hardest part was getting them to let me test. Anyway, hope your husband does well. My recommendation - time management. Bring post-its to mark pages as you’re searching for answers. You end up spending a lot of time passing through pages so bookmarks are essential. Code book tabs are essential. I will never take another test without one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We couldn’t bring our own code books to the test. You were provided one. Most of the test prep companies let you take the course over for free until you pass.


----------



## HusbandneedsHELP (12 mo ago)

backstay said:


> We couldn’t bring our own code books to the test. You were provided one. Most of the test prep companies let you take the course over for free until you pass.


Do you recommend a specific prep test site/course?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HusbandneedsHELP said:


> Do you recommend a specific prep test site/course?


i dont have any off the top of my head....only buddy in mass has gone to one of those other tiny eastern states. i do have an idea tho, google local exam prep, ask the dept of labor call line, call and ask an electrical supply house and or some contractors or here's a thought, the contractor that the husband works for...surely a love of them have licenses.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone a little cranky?


----------



## HusbandneedsHELP (12 mo ago)

Majewski said:


> i dont have any off the top of my head....only buddy in mass has gone to one of those other tiny eastern states. i do have an idea tho, google local exam prep, ask the dept of labor call line, call and ask an electrical supply house and or some contractors or here's a thought, the contractor that the husband works for...surely a love of them have licenses.


Ok
Thank you


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HusbandneedsHELP said:


> Do you recommend a specific prep test site/course?


I don’t, hopefully a Mass electrician will chime in.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

backstay said:


> I don’t, hopefully a Mass electrician will chime in.


like his own employer or jw? lol


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Where’s old boy from ? I love the show 90 day fiancé


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Start by googling Mass journeyman test prep or Mass electrician continuing ed. It really needs to be Mass specific.

I think it's also wise as others mentioned to find out what's allowed to bring, whether they provide everything but a basic calculator, or do you bring your own book. Part of the strategy.


----------



## EdO (Aug 29, 2021)

Tell him to get the Exam busters book from Worcester electrical school. It is a great study guide and they will include the other materials (mass amendments and general business law) you can bring into the test except the calculator NOT A PHONE. Did he complete the required school hours yet?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Pass Your Massachusetts Journeyman or Master Electrician, Pt 1 Exam!


Our Electrical Certification/License study course will prepare you to pass your Massachusetts Master/Journeyman Part 1 Electrical license exam.




thompsonlearningco.com


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Jade Learning is also out there. While not passing the first isn’t a big deal, the faster he passes, the idea is the raise should follow.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

HusbandneedsHELP said:


> Hi everyone
> A wife that sees her immigrant husband having a tough time preparing for the Massachusetts journeyman test.
> He's on his 4th year as an apprentice and loves the field. English is a second language for him.
> Any tips/advice on what he can get his hands on for test questions? And a private tutor who can guide him to learn how to use the book for the test?


I see an issue here. If he is indeed in his 4th year, then he's been making it happen. The schooling is there to familiarize students with literally - THE TEST - Not always are students 'READY TO TEST' but they should have at least good working knowledge of reading through the NEC, being familiar with different sections, and local codes for their area. School reinforces the practical daily use of the codebook, and ones ability to decipher, and apply the knowledge therein. Working for a contractor, which I sincerely hope he is, also gives the hand skills to reinforce the schooling. He may need more applicable time in the field to be able to have that "AHA" moment that brings the schoolwork together. If its a language barrier only, then you may want to ask his employer for assistance, or the community that he frequents within his language.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

taglicious said:


> I see an issue here. If he is indeed in his 4th year, then he's been making it happen. The schooling is there to familiarize students with literally - THE TEST - Not always are students 'READY TO TEST' but they should have at least good working knowledge of reading through the NEC, being familiar with different sections, and local codes for their area. School reinforces the practical daily use of the codebook, and ones ability to decipher, and apply the knowledge therein. Working for a contractor, which I sincerely hope he is, also gives the hand skills to reinforce the schooling. He may need more applicable time in the field to be able to have that "AHA" moment that brings the schoolwork together. If its a language barrier only, then you may want to ask his employer for assistance, or the community that he frequents within his language.


Dude u grumpy?


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Majewski said:


> Dude u grumpy?


If she invited me over for dinner & a movie, I'd help her teach him how to understand english.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The calculations alone were enough for me to get help before the test.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

taglicious said:


> I see an issue here. If he is indeed in his 4th year, then he's been making it happen. The schooling is there to familiarize students with literally - THE TEST - Not always are students 'READY TO TEST' but they should have at least good working knowledge of reading through the NEC, being familiar with different sections, and local codes for their area. School reinforces the practical daily use of the codebook, and ones ability to decipher, and apply the knowledge therein. Working for a contractor, which I sincerely hope he is, also gives the hand skills to reinforce the schooling. He may need more applicable time in the field to be able to have that "AHA" moment that brings the schoolwork together. If its a language barrier only, then you may want to ask his employer for assistance, or the community that he frequents within his language.


He should do an apprenticeship, find a good electrician that can teach him the trade.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

taglicious said:


> If she invited me over for dinner & a movie, I'd help her teach him how to understand english.


Doesn't sound like netflix and chill to me.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Doesn't sound like netflix and chill to me.


Ahhh papiiiee


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Doesn't sound like netflix and chill to me.


You are absolutely right.


----------

